
Node.js v14.0.0 - feross
https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/master/doc/changelogs/CHANGELOG_V14.md#14.0.0
======
feross
The biggest change in v14.0.0 is the removal of the ES modules "experimental"
warning:

> In Node.js 13 we removed the need to include the --experimental-modules
> flag, but when running EcmaScript Modules in Node.js, this would still
> result in a warning ExperimentalWarning: The ESM module loader is
> experimental.

> As of Node.js 14 there is no longer this warning when using ESM in Node.js.
> However, the ESM implementation in Node.js remains experimental. As per our
> stability index: “The feature is not subject to Semantic Versioning rules.
> Non-backward compatible changes or removal may occur in any future release.”
> Users should be cautious when using the feature in production environments.

> Please keep in mind that the implementation of ESM in Node.js differs from
> the developer experience you might be familiar with. Most transpilation
> workflows support features such as optional file extensions or JSON modules
> that the Node.js ESM implementation does not support. It is highly likely
> that modules from transpiled environments will require a certain degree of
> refactoring to work in Node.js. It is worth mentioning that many of our
> design decisions were made with two primary goals. Spec compliance and Web
> Compatibility. It is our belief that the current implementation offers a
> future proof model to authoring ESM modules that paves the path to Universal
> JavaScript. Please read more in our documentation.

> The ESM implementation in Node.js is still experimental but we do believe
> that we are getting very close to being able to call ESM in Node.js
> “stable”. Removing the warning is a huge step in that direction.

